
'Sally' (Asimov's 1953 short story about robot cars) - gojomo
http://www.e-reading.mobi/chapter.php/82060/20/Isaac_Asimovs_Worlds_of_Science_Fiction._Book_9__Robots.html
======
rogov
I can't recall if it was this link or a reference in a comment somewhere else
that caused me to go read this story yesterday, but I really enjoyed it. I
also ended up reading "The Tunnel Under the World" [1] by Frederik Pohl and
"How-2" [2] by Clifford Simak. Then, today, in a moment of serendipity, I ran
across a recent paper [3] and article [4] questioning whether the increase of
automation and unmanned vehicles in military use is going to bring about
defense robots turning on their masters. The paper appears to be behind a pay-
wall, so I've linked to the abstract. Those with university library access may
be able to grab it.

[1]
[http://www.e-reading.mobi/chapter.php/82060/3/Isaac_Asimovs_...](http://www.e-reading.mobi/chapter.php/82060/3/Isaac_Asimovs_Worlds_of_Science_Fiction._Book_9__Robots.html)

[2]
[http://www.e-reading.mobi/chapter.php/82060/14/Isaac_Asimovs...](http://www.e-reading.mobi/chapter.php/82060/14/Isaac_Asimovs_Worlds_of_Science_Fiction._Book_9__Robots.html)

[3]
[http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/0952813X.2014.895...](http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/0952813X.2014.895111#.U4c9tfldVNs)

[4] [http://defensesystems.com/Articles/2014/05/21/Autonomous-
arm...](http://defensesystems.com/Articles/2014/05/21/Autonomous-arms-race-AI-
robots.aspx?s=ds_280514&Page=1#)

